

Virgin launches glass-bottomed plane - mikeleeorg
http://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/blog/virgin-atlantic-launches-worlds-first-ever-glass-bottomed-plane

======
eyuelt
You're a terrible person, Richard Branson.

